
Q:What are the mentorship programs in your area for Women in Tech? - techchick
https://code.likeagirl.io/q-what-are-the-mentorship-programs-in-your-area-for-women-in-tech-b83a2f4d0b64
======
SexyCyborg
We don’t really have them in China, and overseas Women in Tech communities
aren’t really interested.

